# Stupid question of the day...



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Now that I have a yak expect alot....  

The paddle leash, is it better to attach to your vest or the yak itself?


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

I don't have a leash, but the people that I've seen using them had their's attached to their yaks. Although I have seen some leashes being labelled as wrist leashes, I think it would be better to have it attached to the yak. So if you fall off your yak you could use the paddle to get back to the yak.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

*Welcome to the dark side!*

Attach it to the yak. If you're trolling and a fish hits, you can drop it and be hands free.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I usually lay tha paddle ,horizontally ,across my lap.....

Never lost tha paddle , and makes quik access when having to jam tha TLD into the rod holder ,and hafta paddle to "Not so ruff water"  ....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Cdog*

Get your butt down to Va beach and join Jason and I, you could not find more incompetent company.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

J_Lannon said:


> Get your butt down to Va beach and join Jason and I, you could not find more incompetent company.


I dont know, you guys are alot braver than I am. Gimme a lil while to get more comfy and I'll join ya.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

CDog, where is Lenexa? You wanna join me at the flat waters of SPSP friday morning?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Leash it to the yak. As long as you're holding on to the paddle, you still have your yak. I would sure hate to be in the water with a paddle leashed to my PFD watching my yak drift away. 

BTW, most will suggest using a breakaway leash by hooking it to a small tywrap. Since I do most of my fishing in the surf, I do not if I am fishing off of a crowded beach. Being entangled with the leash is a bad thing but having your kayak beach itself without you will hurt someone sooner or later.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> CDog, where is Lenexa? You wanna join me at the flat waters of SPSP friday morning?


Thats about 3.5hrs from me.Good luck, look foward to your report. Heading to the OBX for a week Fri.

Caught Myself, from what I have read most disconnect the lease when coming into the surf. I wont be surfing any crowded beaches anytime soon...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

"Leash it to the yak. As long as you're holding on to the paddle, you still have your yak. I would sure hate to be in the water with a paddle leashed to my PFD watching my yak drift away."

C-Dog I have yet to find a leash that will not break if ya get crunched in a 6ft and up wave. Went through 3 (leashes)of them last year, holding on to your paddle whilst your boat is going over the falls something has got to give and its the leash. Had many a swim last year after the boat after I got crushed.. but I still hook it to the boat ya don't want to be rolling around and get yourself all tied up in the leash..Now leg straps thats a whole new ball game, got stuck in those a couple of times too fun stuff, it adds so much more control of the YAK in the big stuff.  When ya comming down bud got a whole Island all to myself but I'm willin to share... Can you say JAMUDA... JAM out


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

JAM said:


> "Leash it to the yak. As long as you're holding on to the paddle, you still have your yak. I would sure hate to be in the water with a paddle leashed to my PFD watching my yak drift away."
> 
> C-Dog I have yet to find a leash that will not break if ya get crunched in a 6ft and up wave. Went through 3 (leashes)of them last year, holding on to your paddle whilst your boat is going over the falls something has got to give and its the leash. Had many a swim last year after the boat after I got crushed.. but I still hook it to the boat ya don't want to be rolling around and get yourself all tied up in the leash..Now leg straps thats a whole new ball game, got stuck in those a couple of times too fun stuff, it adds so much more control of the YAK in the big stuff.  When ya comming down bud got a whole Island all to myself but I'm willin to share... Can you say JAMUDA... JAM out


Jam, will be down Sat. Gotta see where Jamuda is. Only been out twice in the yak and I aint gotta set yet.  But I might tag along if I can figure out how to get past the breakers...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Get off @ 1 so lets go no worries perfect path between them... Its a blast......JAM


----------



## Pescadito (Aug 26, 2005)

*Leash the Paddle to the YAK !*

If you dump in deep water draggin' that paddle will retard the wind-driven drift of the yak it's leashed to, so's you can swim to it easier.

If the paddle is leashed to YOU it will slow your swimming rate as you chase a wind-driven drifting Yak. This is inconvenient at best, and may prove life threatening at worst...

Anyway, you want BOTH the Yak and the paddle together when you catch 'em, because that way you'll be mobile. If you have to choose between them, though, take the YAK, and STAY WITH THE BOAT. 

If you're in the surf zone, well everything's going ashore anyway, and you'll be able to walk to whatever's left.


----------



## trekker (Apr 28, 2005)

The best place to leash your paddle is to a bow line. This is a line that attaches to your bow and runs back to the cockpit. 

If you dump, the leashed end will make its way to the bow. This way the yak will point into the wind.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Leash*

Man O Man..............dont listen to these guys!


Always attach the Paddle leash from the yak to the BEER COOLER


----------

